# New Gun



## okietreedude1

Ive just been given the 'OKAY' by the misses to get a new gun "if you think we can afford it' (well hell yes we can).

Im wanting a T/C omega for next yr as well as a 243 (for the kids to shoot).

I have a nice 7mm for deer hunting so the 243 wouldnt necessarily be for me and it may be a yr or 2 b4 the kids take up hunting.



Which would you guys get first?


----------



## jonseredbred

Henry big boy 44 mag


----------



## hobby climber

Okie,


First off, I'm a big fan of Black Powder guns so my choice is obvious! That being said, I would suggest that you have a good look at CVA's "Optima Pro" 50ca. rifle! Its a very simple yet solid gun without all the extra moving parts as in the T/C rifle you mentioned. I believe that the CVA is better priced than the T/C but not 100% sure. Check them out if you haven't already made up your mind.

I too was looking at getting an Omega, have the video & everything. A buddy of mine, who works at a gun shop, told me about the CVA Optima Pro. After looking at & handling each, I bought the Optima Pro. 

HC


----------



## ASEMASTER

*tc*



okietreedude1 said:


> Ive just been given the 'OKAY' by the misses to get a new gun "if you think we can afford it' (well hell yes we can).
> 
> Im wanting a T/C omega for next yr as well as a 243 (for the kids to shoot).
> 
> I have a nice 7mm for deer hunting so the 243 wouldnt necessarily be for me and it may be a yr or 2 b4 the kids take up hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Which would you guys get first?



I'd get the tc encore with a 50 cal bp. and a 243 barrel then have atrigger job done or do it your self if your handy it's quite easy. then you can customize the rear stock to fit you well . you get two guns in one.
just my op.


----------



## hobby climber

True, the Encore is a fine gun but with it comes a not so fine price tag. The Optima Pro by CVA is, (for the most part) the same gun as the Encore. Maybe not as refine, but basically the same gun! The biggest difference is the price tag, the CVA is something like $200 to $300 less than the Encore.

My thinking would be this: If you get the CVA Optima Pro, you would not only have a very nice black powder gun but you would also have that extra money form not buying the T/C gun to put towards your 243 for your kids,(you)!

Getting back to the Omega by T/C, I had a look at the drop down trigger mech and that was all it took for me to avoid buying it. Don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of T/C, but that trigger mech exposed isn't that great of a design. The CVA Optima and T/C Encore are similar. Just open the action and with a breach plug wrench, remove the breach plug for cleaning. Its that simple, there is no messing around with a trigger assembly because its internal.

Just my .02


Here's a link worth looking at for T/C guns: www.foxridgeoutfitters.com They have some decent prices on traditional muzzle loader kits and quite the assortment of barrels to choose from. Give them a call, they are great to deal with! They also carry the in-lies as well.

Here's the CVA link: www.cva.com

HC


----------



## elmnut

get the thompson first, then the .243, or skip both and get a Kimber .325 wsm!


----------



## okietreedude1

elmnut said:


> and get a Kimber .325 wsm!



Why would i want something (1) ive never heard of (2) something bigger than the 7mm rem mag I already have?  Thats like shoping for a .22 and coming home w/ a 416 rigby.

I think im going to hand look the cva and t/c and do some comparison. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## elmnut

sorry dude!


----------



## EngineerDude

Have you considered a handgun? There's a good bit of utility in having a gun small enough to go with you whenever you're headed for the woods, and they're a lot of fun to shoot. Some guys even hunt with them.

Handloading keeps it inexpensive to shoot, too.

It's also been interesting and satisfying to observe over the years that having brought my two boys up shooting handguns, they respect them and know how to treat them properly, but because the guns have always been around, the typical kid mystique with them isn't an issue. The way the world is these days, I thought it was important to achieve this, in case "Johnny" wanted to show one of his dad's guns (that he found in the nightstand) to one of my boys while playing together.


----------



## okietreedude1

elmnut said:


> sorry dude!



No problem nut. I guess I should have put a  after the rigby.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Just bought a Remington Genesis muzzle loader for my dad for Christmas. It looks to be a real nice rifle and shoots well. Paid $410 for a fluted stainless barrel, cammo thumbhole stock model.


----------



## 046

If you're looking for an accurate black powder? 

need to take a close look at Knight Disc Elite .50 
writeups are claiming MOA accuracy from a black powder rifle. 

best of all, Knight Disc Elite are discontinued. if you look hard they can be had for closeout prices. Just purchased a new Knight Disc Elite for $225 + shipping. this is for blued model. these originally sold for $500+

Have not shot my new knight disc elite yet. so can't confirm MOA accuracy. been spending more time on sitting up reloading dies for my .270 win. 

newer Knight models don't have as good feedback as elite model. 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/most_accurate_muzzleloaders.htm


----------



## Marco

rifle in .357 or .44 mag would be nice, if you reload you wouldn't have to lube the cases which speeds things up. If your really feeling handy you can cast your own bullets. I have an IMI Timberwolf .357 pump that I really like. Something how handgun rounds are top dog in a pistol/revolver yet somehow become less powerful in a rifle.


----------



## Cut4fun

After a day of horse trading some saws and some cash exchanging hands and I ended up with a 454 Casull.


----------



## zzrjohn

Cut4fun said:


> After a day of horse trading some saws and some cash exchanging hands and I ended up with a 454 Casull.



Nice..........used my mates one over here in the UK, also a Desert Eagle both nice guns......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

OK, since Cut4fun did it, I'll do it too. 

My new toy...


----------



## bytehoven

Sweet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## okietreedude1

Hey aggie,

dont you think that scope is a little small?

Ive always wanted one too but never could justify the $3000+ price tag.


----------



## bytehoven

I used to own the Serbu - BFG50






I sold it and all of my 50 cal ammo. If I ever got the bug again, I think I'd like to own maybe this...






Or this...





Barrett 82A1/M107


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

okietreedude1 said:


> Hey aggie,
> 
> dont you think that scope is a little small?
> 
> Ive always wanted one too but never could justify the $3000+ price tag.



Yep- it's the one that came on it. Just don't have the $$$ to drop on a Nightforce yet- I spent it all on the gun.


----------



## Cut4fun

Man I would pay just to shoot one of those 50 cal rifles. Sweeeet.
How much does each round cost? I know my .454 rounds for the pistol is $1.50 a shot, yours must be close to $5 a shot?


----------



## okietreedude1

Cut4fun said:


> yours must be close to $5 a shot?




Ive heard its around that much.

Can you imagine pulling into elk camp w/ one of those? "ya man, get me w/in 1000 yds and itll be close enough...."


----------



## 12guns

ASEMASTER said:


> I'd get the tc encore with a 50 cal bp. and a 243 barrel then have atrigger job done or do it your self if your handy it's quite easy. then you can customize the rear stock to fit you well . you get two guns in one.
> just my op.




I'll second that...CVA is junk...Too many problems w/ recalled unsafe barells in the past for my liking. Parts are low quality and crumble when worked on. Don't know about the Optima Pro, but based on the companies history of making cheap guns, I'd steer clear.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Cut4fun said:


> Man I would pay just to shoot one of those 50 cal rifles. Sweeeet.
> How much does each round cost? I know my .454 rounds for the pistol is $1.50 a shot, yours must be close to $5 a shot?



Well, come on down! I'll let you shoot it for free.

I can find military ammo for $2, decent re-manufactured ammo can be about $3-$5 and GOOD ammo can go for up to $20 each. That's why I'm collecting the necessary equipment to reload. I'll be able to do that for as little as $.30 each.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

Here is one (or two) in action


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Here's a short vid.


----------



## oneadam12

I'm just guessing, but I bet the flinch will take some time get over.

:hmm3grin2orange: opcorn:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

oneadam12 said:


> I'm just guessing, but I bet the flinch will take some time get over.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: opcorn:



Actually, you would be surprised... the felt recoil is less than my 12ga. due to the muzzle break. The blast is a different story.

No flinch, though. I love shooting it.


----------



## ASD

but i sold it


----------



## Stihl 041S

*$1.50 a shot*

Cut4fun:castyourown

A friend and I sat on our buts one day and shot 2 boxes of ammo...One 375 H&H, and a box or 475 Linebaugh. Box of 100 each which would have killed us if we didn't cast.

You can use federal brass instead of casull, just keep it out of regular 45's!!!


Built um and love to shot um. 

Rob


----------



## okietreedude1

Here's the latest:

I found a semi-local kid that was selling a Stevens 243 w/ scope and 1 1/2 box shells for $325. I said Id take it. Then about 2 weeks later after some bad weather and not being able to go get it, he backed out on the deal (little :censored: ).

Ive now found the newest thing on the T/C market. Its the Triumph. Heres a link to the page. They are so new, distributors dont have them yet, but Im inline w/ one to get the first pick of the litter. They are a little pricey, but about in between an omega and an encore pricewise. Make sure to check out the video w/ the new speed breech. 

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/triumph.php

When I finally get it in, Ill let you all know. Thanks for the imput, suggestions, and all!


----------



## hobby climber

Dave,

I like it...I'd buy one if I didn't already have an in line! Looks like a winner to me! HC


----------



## garyt71

*timberwolf rifle*



Marco said:


> rifle in .357 or .44 mag would be nice, if you reload you wouldn't have to lube the cases which speeds things up. If your really feeling handy you can cast your own bullets. I have an IMI Timberwolf .357 pump that I really like. Something how handgun rounds are top dog in a pistol/revolver yet somehow become less powerful in a rifle.



hi, would want to sell it?let me know


----------



## Shipper50

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Well, come on down! I'll let you shoot it for free.
> 
> I can find military ammo for $2, decent re-manufactured ammo can be about $3-$5 and GOOD ammo can go for up to $20 each. That's why I'm collecting the necessary equipment to reload. I'll be able to do that for as little as $.30 each.



I am not going to say anything about loading a 50 for .30 cents each, but when I loaded for competition for my 38 super, it was close to that with only a 130 grain bullet.

I mean with powder, primer, bullet and using a second hand case, if you can load the 50 for .30 your better than I.

Shipper


----------



## brncreeper

*Barrett*

Even the 10 round box magazines are impressive.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Shipper50 said:


> I am not going to say anything about loading a 50 for .30 cents each, but when I loaded for competition for my 38 super, it was close to that with only a 130 grain bullet.
> 
> I mean with powder, primer, bullet and using a second hand case, if you can load the 50 for .30 your better than I.
> 
> Shipper



I must admit I had found a good deal that's no longer available. It's closer to .60 now using the cheapest components I can find (not including brass). "Match" loads cost about $2.50 for the same components.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

brncreeper said:


> Even the 10 round box magazines are impressive.



95 or 82?


----------



## Shipper50

*50 Loads*

Since I have never shot a 50 yet, could someone that has and loads tell me what kind of load we are talking about? I mean how many grains of powder and what grain bullet? 

Does it take a special primer or does it use large rifle primers? I saw a show on tv with some ladys taking a 50bmg class and they were shooting out to 1000 yards.

Impressed me all the he77 and back. 

Shipper


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Shipper50 said:


> Since I have never shot a 50 yet, could someone that has and loads tell me what kind of load we are talking about? I mean how many grains of powder and what grain bullet?
> 
> Does it take a special primer or does it use large rifle primers? I saw a show on tv with some ladys taking a 50bmg class and they were shooting out to 1000 yards.
> 
> Impressed me all the he77 and back.
> 
> Shipper



Powder charges range from 200 to 235 grains of "slow" burning powder (H50BMG, US869, IMR 5010, etc.)

Bullets range from 600 to 800 grains.

The primers are much larger than standard large rifle primers. They measure about 5/16" across.


50s with good muzzle breaks have more bark than bite. The last time I was at a public range with mine I convinced a 110 lb young lady to shoot it. She was pleasantly surprised and asked where she could get one.


----------



## brncreeper

The M82A1 is not bad to shoot… like a 12 gauge shotgun.
I’m loading IMR5010 at 210grains, that’s for a 750 grain a-max at 2600fps. There are three kinds of primers: pistol, rifle, and BMG . I use the CCI primers. If you can get surplus ammo that’s the way to go, 50 bmg reloading is almost as costly as the rifle itself.
Giraud Case Trimmer




M2 Precision Primer Seater




Pact scale and feeder




RCBS Ammomaster Reloading Press




RCBS Case Tumbler


----------



## Shipper50

Thanks for the pics. I used to load with everything made by Dillon. I didn't know that pact made a scale? I have been out of shooting since 95 when the famous **** Metcalf ruined the "MASTERS" for all.

If anyone would like to answer this question, how much does a entry model 50bmg run? I had $2500 in my 38 super back in 92 and thought that was a lot.

Shipper


----------



## Steve128

*brncreeper nice pics!*

Thanks


----------



## 820wards

okietreedude1 said:


> Ive just been given the 'OKAY' by the misses to get a new gun "if you think we can afford it' (well hell yes we can).
> 
> Im wanting a T/C omega for next yr as well as a 243 (for the kids to shoot).
> 
> I have a nice 7mm for deer hunting so the 243 wouldnt necessarily be for me and it may be a yr or 2 b4 the kids take up hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Which would you guys get first?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

David,

The Encore will cost more starting out, but down the road as your kids get older and for less money than you can purchase a larger caliber rifle you can purchase another barrel for the Encore. I have older TC frames with many barrel combinations from .22 Match up to .45-70. I have an Encore with a .223 and .243 barrels and plan on purchasing a 300 Win. Mag. barrel next. The .243 is a great cartridge to start your kids out. Big enough to take deer sized game yet low in recoil so your kids will enjoy shooting and hunting. My son and daughter both started with a Rem. Model 7 in .243 because a got a real good deal. Now I use it as my carry rifle for Yote hunting.

jerry-


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Shipper50 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I used to load with everything made by Dillon. I didn't know that pact made a scale? I have been out of shooting since 95 when the famous **** Metcalf ruined the "MASTERS" for all.
> 
> If anyone would like to answer this question, how much does a entry model 50bmg run? I had $2500 in my 38 super back in 92 and thought that was a lot.
> 
> Shipper



You can get into a 50 without optics for as little as $1500. That will be a AR-15 upper receiver conversion like these. Basically it's a bolt action receiver and barrel that uses an AR-15 lower receiver, stock and trigger group.


www.bohicaarms.com

http://www.50bmg.net/product.asp?specific=jnnoqrg4

http://www.ferret50.com/ordering.html



Complete rifles generally start around $2200.


----------



## okietreedude1

Well guys,

I ended up w/ both.

I got the Triumph in June (camo/weathershield) and found a CZ550 american in 243 about a month ago (NIB).


----------



## Steve128

*Decisions*



okietreedude1 said:


> Well guys,
> 
> I ended up w/ both.
> 
> I got the Triumph in June (camo/weathershield) and found a CZ550 american in 243 about a month ago (NIB).




Outstanding choices  Keep us posted on results in field!


----------



## garyt71

*imi (action arms or springfield armory).44cal. timberwolf*

will pay top price for .44cal. timberwolf. call gary 330-265-2866


----------



## 2000ssm6

garyt71 said:


> will pay top price for .44cal. timberwolf. call gary 330-265-2866



I just checked gunbroker but there was only 1 .357, keep searching there. I'm sure you know they are rare and you will give a pretty penny for one in good shape. Good luck with your find.


----------

